# Applying crepe hair?



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Is spirit glue the same as eyelash glue? I used eyelash glue to stick some pimples and flies on my face last year and it worked great.

When you say crepe hair....do you mean its made out of crepe paper?

MsM


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

MsMeeple said:


> Is spirit glue the same as eyelash glue? I used eyelash glue to stick some pimples and flies on my face last year and it worked great.
> 
> When you say crepe hair....do you mean its made out of crepe paper?
> 
> MsM


It's the Spirit gum adheasive, it's used to apply fake scars and stuff like that. It's suppose to work for adhearing the hair to one's face. 

The crape hair is more like a yarn? type of fake hair . It's used to make fake beards and sideburns & such, it's a bit heavy as it takes a lot to cover his face so I don't know if the eyelash glue would hold it : /


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

Few suggestions, did a quick search for applying crepe hair to prosthetics.
First of all, have you tried using liquid latex on the prosthetic and putting the crepe hair on? Secondly, when you used the spirit glue, did you apply it to the prosthetic AND the crepe hair? And thirdly(is that a word?) could you mold a new prosthetic and apply the crepe hair while its still curing(or did you already try that)?

I wish I could help more, but Im a noob


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Martha Stewart's new DVD has a bit on this. I lent it out but here's the reference on the website:

_4. To create a goatee, apply a small amount of spirit gum to the chin; use a piece of pantyhose to remove any excess. Spread a few strands of Yak or crepe hair between fingers; press in place with a tongue depressor or hairbrush handle. Layer facial hair for natural effect; trim ends unevenly. For mustache, glue long strands over lip; trim, cutting into mustache in layers, not bluntly across. Set hair with some hair spray_

http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jhtml?type=content&id=tvs5359&contentGroup=TV&site=living


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, and remember to "tap" the spirit glue till it becomes tacky and THEN put the crepe hair/prosthetic/whatever else you can think of on. Basically, dont put stuff together while the spirit glue is still wet, wait till it becomes sticky.


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the tips, We tried it again last night and while still not great it was MUCH better. I figure by the big night I will have it down pat.


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

Good, happy to hear it. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## debbie5 (Sep 21, 2005)

Two things to keep in mind: if the kid is allergic to pine trees/pollen, spirit gum may seriously irritate the skin. It eats into my skin unless I put an expensive barrier spray on before hand. 
They key to applying crepe hair realistically is to start at the BOTTOM of the face (or where ever your are applying it) and work your way up, in short lines. The above info is spot-on, but you need to apply it in sparse chunks no more than about 3 inches wide (at most). Think of it like typing, going left to right, but starting at the bottom of the page instead- that is how you apply the hair. Make sure the previous line is a bit set (use a blow dryer set on cool to speed up the latex drying process) before you move on to applying more hair. I trim all the hair when done. Don't cut straight across, instead, cut "into" the hair. You don't want lines in the hair. Set it with powder on a brush when done.


----------

